# White ink DTG Printer for under $10,000?



## Jedster (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey all, I am looking into buying a Direct to Garment Printer and I know there is a lot of different kinds. My question is, are there White ink direct to Garment Printers for under $10,000 that are good printers? And where do I find them?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Jedster said:


> Hey all, I am looking into buying a Direct to Garment Printer and I know there is a lot of different kinds. My question is, are there White ink direct to Garment Printers for under $10,000 that are good printers? And where do I find them?


At that price it's going to be a used machine or a refurb machine, you can buy an older DTG like a Kiosk or T-Jet 2 for way less than $10k used and refurbish it yourself, but I seriously doubt you'll find a new DTG for that kind of money most new machines start in the $17k range and would of course include a warranty, training, and tech support.

Hope this helps.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You could check out Easy T Direct to Garment Printer They are a new company out of Tempe AZ and a member of the forum


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Jedster said:


> Hey all, I am looking into buying a Direct to Garment Printer and I know there is a lot of different kinds. My question is, are there White ink direct to Garment Printers for under $10,000 that are good printers? And where do I find them?



Jed,

I sent you a PM.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Jedster said:


> Hey all, I am looking into buying a Direct to Garment Printer and I know there is a lot of different kinds. My question is, are there White ink direct to Garment Printers for under $10,000 that are good printers? And where do I find them?


Think about second hand. Reliable and service oriented company made.
Same as car. I rather have 1yr old Mercedes than brand new dodge. There are so many fairly new Dtg are available in this forum.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Theprintbar (Nov 13, 2010)

Try buy a demo machine from a company... Will be cheaper than retail and comes with warranty and training... I recommend buying from a reputable company as you will need the help and tech advice at the start with your t shirt printer...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The easy t printer from Easy T Direct to Garment Printer in Tempe AZ will do black garments and is $6995. They have a video on their site


----------



## SquareBiz (Aug 27, 2011)

charles95405 said:


> The easy t printer from Easy T Direct to Garment Printer in Tempe AZ will do black garments and is $6995. They have a video on their site


Has there been any chatter about their machines?


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

SquareBiz said:


> Has there been any chatter about their machines?


 I've been to Tempe, AZ to see these printers and I can tell you they are nice. Simple is the Key word here. Simple to use and they will get the job done. I believe it is built on an Epson r1900. They will also, Honestly, tell you what you need to know to use it. They also have a DTG built on an Epson 4 color printer that does only color.. "No I'm not affiliated.."


----------



## spoonh2b (Feb 7, 2012)

looks to be a great printer for hte price... but its not always about the price tho, u get what u pay for


----------



## magarinho (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi all, is there any other option below 10k? Easy T Printer looks great (the only one I've seen in that price range), but it seems that they won't ship to Europe! (yes, I'm European, what can i do? )

I understand that I would have to invest more money if I'm going to be serious about printing, but, so far, I can not take the risk of investing that much. So my question is... Is it worthy to get into DTG printing if you are not investing 20k? Maybe I should consider another printing method.

Thank you all!


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

First go to dtgprintingsolutions.com and read 10 reasons to DTG. Then the other article on DTG. If you want to do dark shirts you need an 8 channel machine. R1900s were ink hogs. Do not buy a machine at any cost that is based on R2200, Tjet2 or Kiosk 2. There are very few parts left, almost no print heads and what is left will be very expensive. A dead end road. Tjet 3 are around cheap but there are no control boards available if you blow one. As for Easy T, I have not seen one close up, so I refrain from comment, but read forum post. When just starting customer support is important. The lower the cost the less support you can expect to receive. The big guys build thousands of dollars into the price for support. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

